# It frustrates me that I still don't have a boyfriend?



## StarGirl2 (Jul 4, 2018)

It frustrates me that I still don't have a boyfriend?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

StarGirl2 said:


> It frustrates me that I still don't have a boyfriend?


There is a question mark there. Are you asking if you are frustrated?


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

How long have you been single for? What have you done to try to meet someone new? Are you separated? Divorced?


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

When I met my wife she was 19, a virgin and never had a boyfriend. She went to her prom with a friend's cousin who did her a favor. I saw her on a train coming home from work. I had never run for a train before because during rush time they run every 10 minutes, but on that day I ran and do not know why. I found a seat next to a friend of mine and we started to talk. Then I noticed a 4'11" 79 lb. woman at the end of the train car. My friend noticed me staring at her and dared me to ask her on a date. Kiddingly I told him that not only will I date her but will also marry her. 3 weeks later we were engaged. 

My wife says she was shocked that I even noticed her because I was known as a "hottie" among women my age and in her school. She had heard about me and seen my picture years before we met. She knew most of the girls I had dated and my reputation. She also knew that I was in classes for gifted children due to my IQ. Her girlfriends were envious. My wife was happy. 

Eight months later we married. She became ill on the night of our honeymoon and was confined to bed for a year. I took care of her all that time and held down 3 part time jobs to pay the medical bills. I was in college at the time. The next year she was better but I had to drop out of college to work full times. We had bill collectors calling all day long and I needed to make money. I found a good job. I made very good money within the first year, enough to buy us a new all brick house in the suburbs.

We are now retired and married 46 happy years. My income has been in the top 5% of the country for most of our marriage due to my gifts. My wife came from poor uneducated abusive alcoholic parents and I gave her a lifestyle she never dreamed she could have. I treated her like a queen always eager to make her happy and still do. She was once a girl who did not know why she never had a boyfriend and is now the envy of all those girls who had boyfriends and are living paycheck to paycheck.

I learned a valuable lesson in life. What may seem like a bad thing in the present can end up being the best thing that ever happened to you. Before I met my wife I was engaged to a girl I dated for 5 years. She cheated on me when I was overseas in combat. I was devastated and heartbroken as we were together since I was 15. I broke up with her when I found out, even though she begged me not to. If not for her I would not have met my wife. My ex fiancée went on to become a drug addict, lived in a hippie commune where she got pregnant by one of the guys she was passed around to while she was high as she was all the time. She developed mental problems and still thinks angels talk to her and she obeys. She had a son by some man, but they had no DNA testing in those days. She started to trade sex for a place to spend the night and then married a man who needed a green card. She used that man to pay for her son's college tuition and divorced him the day after his last tuition check cleared. She had been cheating on him with a woman during their entire marriage and is now married to that girl. I often think of what my life would have been had she not cheated or had I taken her back. Certainly not as good as it is now.

Your future is not your today.


Just remember, my wife was like you and her life turned out better than anyone else she knows. Some women are so special that they just need to wait for the right man who sees how special they are.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

When did having a boyfriend become such an important goal?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You need to put more of your story out there than a sentence with a question mark because my first thought was are you looking for one here.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah, boyfriends look good but not all are the same.. Be patient for the right one for you. My niece wanted a boyfriend and now has one BUT all she talks about is getting married. UGH. I told her to concentrate on getting that nursing degree (about a year left) and to have fun with her friends. Boyfriends come and go but good friendships stay around forever.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm frustrated also I can't seem to buy a winning lottery ticket?


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Take your time. Get out and do things for yourself to make yourself happy. Get into hobbies and who knows along the way you might find someone that likes the same things you do and that would be a great start. 

Above all smile and really enjoy yourself. There is nothing better than seeing a woman smile. 

C


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

chillymorn69 said:


> I'm frustrated also I can't seem to buy a winning lottery ticket?


Me too?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

How old are you and what is your lifestyle?


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

StarGirl2 said:


> It frustrates me that I still don't have a boyfriend?


Possibly.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

StarGirl2 said:


> It frustrates me that I still don't have a boyfriend?


*I totally admire you because you don't have any built-in prejudices against finding love like a lot of us spurned victims of love have had!

"Go for it" ~ make yourself look open and receptive to the potential of a loving relationship!

Trust me! If you do that, it will happen! Best of luck to you, m'dear! Hoping that you find someone who you'll mutually stay in love with each other forever!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

StarGirl2 said:


> It frustrates me that I still don't have a boyfriend?


Welcome to TAM, @StarGirl2!

I think it might be nice and helpful if you introduce yourself to other members at our New Members Introduce Yourself Forum

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-member-forum-introduce-yourself/


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

StarGirl2 said:


> It frustrates me that I still don't have a boyfriend?


 It frustrates us as well.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MODERATOR WARNING:

What frustrates the Moderation team is that some people can't help but acuse other members of being trolls.

This is against the rules and will result in bans.

There is a report function so there is NO excuse for calling other members out as trolls.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> MODERATOR WARNING:
> 
> What frustrates the Moderation team is that some people can't help but acuse other members of being trolls.
> 
> ...


I can't find the report feature on mobile view. 

Or is it so obvious I'm computer challenged?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rockon said:


> I can't find the report feature on mobile view.
> 
> Or is it so obvious I'm computer challenged?


It is the "!" In the triangular box to the left of the lower portion of the posting field.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Ok, now I see it.

Thanks Matt!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Thread is closed because StarGirl2 has not posted on this thread for over a week.


----------

